

Crowdsource your salary An economy built on love. - clone1018
http://www.salon.com/2013/10/25/crowdsource_your_salary_an_economy_built_on_love/

======
japhyr
_" The big vision is a world in which the economy is characterized by
collaboration and trust and optimism and hope and freedom and sharing and
love,” he says._

This is my favorite quote from the article. It's refreshing to see people
working on a project that, at its core, is focused on these values. We need
good fun photosharing apps, but we need these kinds of projects even more.

